# Fly Masks for goats?



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

I have a Lamancha wether that I noticed ha 2 red eyes yesterday with some discharge. I'm applying Meds but I was wondering if anyone ever puts fly masks on their goats? If so is there a specific brand?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I don't know if they even make a fly mask for goats. you may have to make your own if you need it.


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah, I was kind of thinking about that... Thanks!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

They do make fly masks for miniature horses, so one of those might work. If you have Nigerians, they also have fly masks for foals (=


----------



## DJFarm (Jul 18, 2011)

Great! Thanks, the flies here in Florida are so bad and I'm really worried about my goats! Hopefully no one else gets any eye issues


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Maybe you can start a trend! They have started making cow fly masks cause people were putting modifided horse masks on them


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

The mini horse ones are too big around the nose. There are llama and alpaca masks that may fit better. You can order them from here https://www.llamaproducts.com/index.php ... rowid=7735


----------

